# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Përshkruajeni femrën me një fjalë të vetme!

## Apollyon

Rugace (thote Erjon Brace)

----------


## Jack Watson

teveqele  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Debile (sic thone femrat per ne meshkujt) lol

----------


## gatusso

Ateher lexojeni Firmen time>> :ngerdheshje: 

*Femra Eshte si Malli Kinezë ,Shquhet Për Estetikë Ndersa I Njohur Për Nga Dobësia e Kualitetit(K.Gashi)*

----------


## Jack Watson

multi-vrimshe  :uahaha:

----------


## Jack Watson

shif sa budallaqe qe jan  :perqeshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

Ato nenat dhe motrat tuaja jane shume krenare per ju me keto qe shkruani. 

Nje mashkull me tru nuk do ta quante kurre femren dicka te tille.

Mos harroni se ju duhej vetem 9 muaj per te dale nga femra dhe pjesen me te madhe te jetes tuaj e kaloni duke u perpjekur te jeni brenda saj. Nuk besoj se femra qenka aq e keqe.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## AngryAngel

Gjeni......

----------


## Apollyon

Erdhi njona me bo si e zgjute..  :pa dhembe: 

Jack ahahaha

----------


## Apollyon

> multi-vrimshe


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  leje se u preken ne ndjenja femrat, shife kur te qajne tani ca monstra virtuale.. lol

----------


## RaPSouL

Gjinia: Femër.

Seksi: E panjohur.

----------


## Apollyon

> Gjinia: Femër.
> 
> Seksi: *I panjohur*.


Sa i trashe qe je o dak!!

----------


## Jack Watson

Alarrrm! Alarrrm!

Bjonde n'temë! 
Ikni çuna!




> Ato nenat dhe motrat tuaja jane shume krenare per ju me keto qe shkruani.
> 
> Nje mashkull me tru nuk do ta quante kurre femren dicka te tille.
> 
> Mos harroni se ju duhej vetem 9 muaj per te dale nga femra dhe pjesen me te madhe te jetes tuaj e kaloni duke u perpjekur te jeni brenda saj. Nuk besoj se femra qenka aq e keqe.

----------


## Apollyon

> Alarrrm! Alarrrm!
> 
> Bjonde n'temë! 
> Ikni çuna!


Ahaha per kte e kisha edhe un, shife tani kur te kryeje ndonje mision vetvrases kjo Anxhi. lol

----------


## Jack Watson

> Ahaha per kte e kisha edhe un, shife tani kur te kryeje ndonje mision vetvrases kjo Anxhi. lol


 :pa dhembe: 

dun t'na masakrojn fare vromset

ça s'kan thon për ne te ajo tema tjetër, e tani bëjn tërrci vërrci.

----------


## Apollyon

> dun t'na masakrojn fare vromset
> 
> ça s'kan thon për ne te ajo tema tjetër, e tani bëjn tërrci vërrci.


Po pranej e vuna kte firmen time, edhe hapa kte teme, se sdurohet cdo lloj montsre virtuale me bo si yll kinemaje aman!!

----------


## Jack Watson

> "Nature intended women to be our slaves. *They are our property*"


Sa m'pelqeka kjo pjesa e funit.  :ngerdheshje:  Hallall Naploni.

p.s. Vej naj ngjyr tkuqe, e naj shkrim t'madh, që ta fiksojnë mirë vromset  :perqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

ahahaha vrromset  :pa dhembe:  (pergjigje per temen ishte kjo)?

----------


## Jack Watson

e kan edhe për vromse e dhe për vrim-se

le ta marrin si ta dun  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Apollyon

Spo flet me ajo Anxhi, se ca e gjeti..

Se filloi tu fol egersisht per nena motra teze halla, se mora vesh ku donte me dal!

----------

